# Movistar -why am I not receiving international sms messages??



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all, 

A bit of a puzzler from me. I have suspected for a while that I am not receiving some international sms messages on my Movistar number. I have had the same number for around 8 years and recently (around the last 3 months) I have had friends abroad, especially South Africa, email me asking why I have not responded to an sms message that they had sent. I have sent out 12 test text messages to different friends in South Africa and 3 to the UK, asking them to reply. They have ALL received my message (the arrangment was to email me confirmation) and replied immediately, but I have only received 2 replies - both from the UK. This was last week. I asked at the Movistar shop if they knew of any problem - to be honest I may as well have asked my Golden Retriever!!
Has anyone had a similar problem? I am absoutely foncused!!!
:confused2::confused2:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Zimtony said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A bit of a puzzler from me. I have suspected for a while that I am not receiving some international sms messages on my Movistar number. I have had the same number for around 8 years and recently (around the last 3 months) I have had friends abroad, especially South Africa, email me asking why I have not responded to an sms message that they had sent. I have sent out 12 test text messages to different friends in South Africa and 3 to the UK, asking them to reply. They have ALL received my message (the arrangment was to email me confirmation) and replied immediately, but I have only received 2 replies - both from the UK. This was last week. I asked at the Movistar shop if they knew of any problem - to be honest I may as well have asked my Golden Retriever!!
> Has anyone had a similar problem? I am absoutely foncused!!!
> :confused2::confused2:


It's pointless asking at moviestar (or any other carrirer's shop for that matter) as they are nearly all franchise operations and the staff don't actually work for the carrier. The best thing to do is call moviestar's helpline and if your Spanish language is not good enough get a friend to amke the call.

The franchise operation suits the carrier for obvious reasons...it distances them from the customer.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> It's pointless asking at moviestar (or any other carrirer's shop for that matter) as they are nearly all franchise operations and the staff don't actually work for the carrier. The best thing to do is call moviestar's helpline and if your Spanish language is not good enough get a friend to amke the call.
> 
> The franchise operation suits the carrier for obvious reasons...it distances them from the customer.


Hi there,

My Spanish is fluent and actually at the shop, I got the girl to call the Movistar halpline, but they were totally non interested, surprise surprise!
I have narrowed it down over this weekend to call originating from Vodafone!


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

I know this probably isnt much help but we had the same problem last week - people where receiving our texts but we were not getting a reply. 

We are with Orange/Movistar


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My Spanish is fluent and actually at the shop, I got the girl to call the Movistar halpline, but they were totally non interested, surprise surprise!
> I have narrowed it down over this weekend to call originating from Vodafone!


International SMS can be unreliable. Non-arrival usually means an issue with whichever network is sending the text to Spain. If they can't deliver the text at first attempt, they sometimes don't bother any more or only resend once more. Others keep resending until it is delivered.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

This is a cost cutting initiative that Movistar are currently engaged in !

As their SMS charges are so outrageous as to be prohibitive , this initiative will teach you not to text on their network, hence saving you money


----------

